# Assassin snail surprise



## chenowethpm

I got some assassin snails a while back to take care of some ramshorn snails I that hitchhiked into my tank. They did a good job of eating all the ramshorn snails. While planting some new plants this evening I noticed two assassin snail on a leaf doing something naughty. At least that's what it looked like. Then I noticed something else in the sand. A little baby assassin snail. I just thought it was an awesome thing that I got these cool snails that reproduced. Will the adults eat the baby snails? Anyways, here is a pic of one if the little guys.


----------



## coralbandit

That's too cool!
I have get some assassins as many of my large growout tanks now have ramshorn snails like crazy.
I had a few a year or more ago but they really didn't last?Never really understood why,but they weren't in a large tank(fluval 5g edge).


----------



## chenowethpm

I thought it was pretty cool. Out if the original 6 that I got I've lost two. I've already counted 5 little tiny guys in there today, who knows how many there are because even the adults hide in the sand. I've never fed anything snail specific. Algae wafers maybe?


----------



## big b

get a small loach.


----------



## chenowethpm

big b said:


> get a small loach.


Why would I want a loach?


----------



## big b

...to eat the snails


----------



## aquatic-life

If you found some you will find more I am sure..
I wouldn't search for a way to get rid of them.
Snails are really beneficial they will eat excess of food,algae.. and they will alarm you if something is wrong with your tank
What I mean : if you find yourself with an explosion of snails in the tank = you are feeding too much that's why they are reproducing that fast
If you find lots of snail going toward the surface of the tank,check your NO2/NO3 it is usually a sign that your nitrate are getting high!


----------



## big b

hmm you have been on here since 2012 and i have never seen you.well nice to meet you aquatic-life


----------



## aquatic-life

hehe I mostly stay on the saltwater threats,I am new in saltwater aquarium.
But I have been 9 years into freshwater keeping,not anymore because of focusing on my reef.
Nice to meet you too Big b,I'm Oliver


----------



## chenowethpm

Thanks Oliver, I do love the snails. Not only did they rid me of unwanted snails the look cool and are beneficial as you stated. I am just always surprised and happy like a child when something in one of my tanks spawns.


----------



## big b

before when i posted the loach thing i thought you wanted to get rid of them but now i see that you were just letting us admire them.well good for you i am also breeding snails or trying to.


----------



## coralbandit

Oliver nailed it.a couple of my tanks are blowing up with MTS and ramshorns I'm almost certain from overfeeding.Even with huge waterchanges the snails just keep comming!
I think I'll have to get me some assassins.I would be sweet if they bred for me also!
I don't think they eat MTS or maybe only when they are small?


----------



## aquatic-life

Hey Tom!!
When I had an explosion of snails what I did is place a slightly cooked zucchini in a cup laying on its side in the tank,and in the morning before turning the lights on I remove the cup with LOTS of snails on the zucchini


----------

